

Team behind webOS Enyo framework reportedly leaving HP to join Google - robin_reala
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2012/05/team-behind-webos-enyo-framework-reportedly-leaving-hp-and-joining-google/

======
mahrain
Such a shame, they should have gone working for Mozilla on the Boot2Gecko
(B2G) smartphone OS. It would have been a perfect fit and a great way to
instantly get many enyo / webapps on the new platform.

------
detst
My speculation/dream: they port Enyo to Dart and make it the default
language/framework for Android development. It also still works (where
browsers support necessarily features) on the web and has PhoneGap-like
functionality for iOS, et al.

I know Dart doesn't get much love here but the prospect of doing "native"
mobile, web, mobile web and server side code in the same language (that isn't
JS) and codebase brings a tear to my eye.

------
j_col
No idea why people are getting worked up about this, engineers move jobs all
of the time. Once webOS becomes open source later in the year, it's real fate
will be decided. As a fan of the platform, I hope that someone other than HP
takes it an runs with it (hardware wise), even in a small way.

The quicker it is taken out of HP's hands, the better.

------
yardie
Mathias will be pleased!

I hope they bring the concept of the status bar and notifications to Android.
What they had in WebOS was leagues ahead of everyone else.

~~~
ryanwatkins
Neither of these things are Enyo, the javascript framework for application UI,
they're part of the OS itself.

What remains of the webOS team is likely still there. Notifications and other
UX existed in webOS before 3.0 and Enyo, implemented with Mojo. In the
comments on many sites, people keep saying things like "cant wait for cards!"
and other UX elements of webOS that have nothing to do with Enyo.

The reports have Matthew McNulty and some of his Enyo app framework team
moving, not the OS developers.

A big loss, sure, but the app framework is separate from the OS UX.

